# Initial posting Advice for a Nurse



## murse (24 Jan 2005)

Hello I am going to be a newly graduated nurse who has been in the ranks as an OCDT for close to 3 years now. My question is regarding initial postings as a "Lefty" in the nursing field. I am looking for some opinions on the best place to get air med evac. training and trauma experience? I am in Lethbridge AB and I am not around many Medical personnel so any advice is greatly apprechiated.
Ocdt Aris


----------



## Inch (24 Jan 2005)

We don't do a whole lot of air Med Evac in the CF. SAR is done by SAR Techs, who are trained paramedics. Other than that, we don't have any medical pers on helos in the CF that I know of. I do know of some nurses on Hercs in Trenton, I'm not sure exactly what they do, but Trenton and Greenwood are probably your only options for that, maybe Winnipeg. As for trauma, I'll leave that to the army types to answer.


----------



## Donut (24 Jan 2005)

Welcome to the board.

We are, I believe, alone in NATO (well, old NATO anyway) in not having dedicated med air evac units.

The sad fact is that very few health care professionals in the CF get the Trauma experience we should, regardless of trade.

Cruise on over the combat services support board and ask around about the Reg F nursing career.   I'm sure there's there someone who can fill you.


----------



## Armymedic (24 Jan 2005)

The CF has a dedicated Air Medevac Sqn (of medical personnel, not aircraft)  in Trenton. 

To get placed onto the airmedevac course, you need to go to on of any of the air force bases to get the course quickly. Obviously if you are a RN in Trenton, you'll get the course and work with the Sqn.

As a CF RN, no matter where you are posted, if there are spots, you should be able to get onto the course within a couple yrs.

This I am talking is strategic medevac which is from theater of ops back to Canada, not casevac. Cas evac is helo borne, and requires a little special training and is task specific and the CF has no dedicated assest for it. SAR, as mentioned above is a different area.


----------



## Donut (25 Jan 2005)

Meant to edit for spelling, not repost!


----------

